# Spanish goats from Split Hoof Ranch



## SplitHoofRanch (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## SplitHoofRanch (Dec 12, 2013)

Thanks


----------

